# Suppression de photos dans iCloud



## gilbdav (28 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je ne parviens pas à supprimer des photos, prises avec mon iPhone, du flux icloud.
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment s'y prendre ?

Merci 


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) :_

*Photos, iPhone, internet, on a l'embarras du choix question forum approprié (étant entendu que ça n'a rien à faire dans "Mac OS X"). Bon, on va privilégier l'aspect nuage et réseaux, et donc on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!!*

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...


----------



## r e m y (28 Octobre 2011)

Il n'y a pas de controle possible. Le principe même du flux de photos est de redistribué sur tous tes appareils toutes les nouvelles photos


----------



## gilbdav (28 Octobre 2011)

Oui oui, j'ai bien compris comment fonctionne le nuage. Je m'étonne juste qu'on ne puisse pas supprimer les photos inutiles...


----------



## Dv@be (1 Novembre 2011)

je suis bien d'accord avec toi ; c'est assez "nul" ce comportement. 
iCloud est vraiment une beta avec une grosse régression par rapport à @me.com


----------



## Cowboy Funcky (1 Novembre 2011)

Je n'étais pas un utilisateur de Me.com donc je ne pourrai rien dire.Si ce n'est de rajouter une remarque :
On ne peut pas intervenir sur le flux de photos mais en plus AirDrop est également une source pour le Flux de photos. En effet après avoir transféré des photos sur un MBP et un iMac via AirDrop (même compte utilisateur pour les 2) , je me retrouve avec les photos transmises dans le Flux photo !
Ma copine fait la gueule car je l'ai prise en photo à la plage (.) (.), et cette photo se retrouve sur tous les appareils compatibles soit 1 iPhone, 1 iPad, 1 iMac et 1 MBp.
J'ai essayé de virer les photos en désactivant le flux sur les 4 appareils mais des que je le réactive....


iCloud c'est sympa mais cela demande une grosse évolution pour devenir incontournable.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2011)

Si les photos a supprimer sont dans iPhoto, c'est là qu'il faudra les supprimer. On peut les exporter avant suppression, dans un dossier Images adéquat. Une fois supprimées de iPhoto elles devraient l'être de iCloud, donc des appareils connectés.


----------



## r e m y (1 Novembre 2011)

Cowboy Funcky a dit:


> ...
> iCloud c'est sympa mais cela demande une grosse évolution pour devenir incontournable.



Tes photos dans l'iCloud c'est surement sympa... le problème c'est quand il se met à pleuvoir! 
tu ne maitrises ni ce qui tombe, ni où....


----------



## scalman (12 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Impossible de trier les photos dans le flux de photos.

En revanche , on peut reinitialiser le flux sur internet icloud.com.
Dans le menu Avancé , le cesame est caché.
(utile lorsque on a pris des photos comprométantes qui se retrouvent synchronisées partout  ).

Une fois le flux de photo supprimer , il faut le désactiver/ réactiver sur les appareils ( Mac ou iDevice).

Pour remettre des photos dans le flux de photo, IPhoto est votre ami.

En espérant avoir été utile.


----------

